# optional replacement oil for HY-TRAN



## ubadawg (Sep 25, 2011)

What can I use in place of Hy-Tran on my Farmall 1066 ? When its drops down below freezing, regular multi purpose hyd oil 303 is just to thick for the pump to pick it up.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

What brand are you using now?


----------



## ubadawg (Sep 25, 2011)

super track 303 from Rural King


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Hy tran ultra will work better in cold weather.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

In the Red tractor circles most will say HyTran Ultra is about good as you get for an IH tractor. It's all my wife will put in their 2, cost a bit more but they say it take on more moisture and still retain it's original properties better than about any other. I know it's not made by CaseIH but it's made to their Specs. I think by Ashland Oil.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I run Mobil 424 fluid in everything. Seems to work well. Getting to be a bit expensive also. Have tried some 303 fluid in older tractors but I get nervous. Must be my upbringing. I nhad a lot of friends at the old IH dealership.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Going cheap on hydraulic oil now.......may cost you later. Just saying.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Tractor supply Traveler hyd oil is very good quality oil . We use hytran ultra in everything but the green tractors( we use JD,s oil there). . I am told some hyd oils should not be mixed with others. I guess we do some spit swapping threw cylinder hoses .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hate to say it but could be the pump is getting worn if your already running the recommended spec of oil.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Hate to say it but could be the pump is getting worn if your already running the recommended spec of oil.


Could be the pump or the suction screen could be getting plugged.


----------



## JeffMNY (Jan 5, 2014)

Have you changed the filter recently? How does the fluid that's in it now look? Hytran is expensive, but I feel a little better using it. I try to stack the odds in my favor. Big discussion over on Red Power on this very subject.

From the information I have read before, the 303 says it meets the specs, but they are old ones.

Some people say oil is oil, but I don't think so. Ask 10 people what they think and you will probably get 10 different opinions.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I wonder if Hy-Tran & 134D are the same?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a police friend that used regular cut-rate 303 in his John Deere.....the brakes went out and cost him several thousand to get it straightened out because of what the oil did not contain...ZINC...a very important component for JD hydraulic fluid in about 1985 and newer models. All oil is not the same....if for no other reason, the manufacturer requirements are not the same.

Regards, Mike

http://hollonoil.com/PDF/Getting%20to%20know%20Hydraulic%20Fluids.pdf


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> I have a police friend that used regular cut-rate 303 in his John Deere.....the brakes went out and cost him several thousand to get it straightened out because of what the oil did not contain...ZINC...a very important component for JD hydraulic fluid in about 1985 and newer models. All oil is not the same....if for no other reason, the manufacturer requirements are not the same.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://hollonoil.com/PDF/Getting%20to%20know%20Hydraulic%20Fluids.pdf


 Interesting and good to know. I have been using 303 in my JD tractors, but up until recently they were all prior to 1985.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The later model ones you have need the real thing Hayden.....might as well bite the bullet and visit John.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Our 656 was like that even with new oil, filters etc. Changed it out with ATF solved the problem and 2-3000 hours later no ill effects. Run hytran in other IH tractors JD oil in JD tractor and skid loader

I was told by someone there is a internal valve that needs rebuilt to help it work better when cold


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

we are farmall, ih, c/ih, ac, oliver white and steiger. no jd at this time. they have all had mobil 424 in them since the early 80s or from the time they came home. we change hyd filters every year and twice a year in high hour tractors. we have never had a oil related breakdown. oil and especially filters are cheap compared to iron and labor


----------

